# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux > Blogs du Club >  Afficher le nombre de caractres restants

## Matthieu Vergne

Suite  cette discussion : http://www.developpez.net/forums/d14...00-caracteres/

Je pense qu'il serait bon d'afficher les caractres restants quelque part pas loin de la zone d'dition.

----------

